

ZTE Will Soon Start Sales of Firefox OS Phones on eBay - abrowne
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/08/12/zte-will-soon-start-sales-of-firefox-os-phones-on-ebay/

======
jareds
It looks like this phone takes a Micro SIM, but I was planning on getting the
next iPhone when it comes out which will require a Nano SIM. Does anyone have
experience in swapping a Nano SIM into a micro SIM slot with an adaptor and
how big a pain is it to do?

~~~
knocknock
Not sure about adaptors but I was able to get a new SIM card from my carrier
for about $10.

~~~
jareds
My understanding is that you can't have two SIM card's use the same number, so
I'd have to call and activate/deactivate each time I wanted to switch phones?

~~~
vitobcn
I believe that is no longer the case, at least in Spain. Certain operators
offer a 2nd SIM card (with the same number) for a few extra euros a month.

In that case though, you can only speak through one of the phones at a time;
however, both benefit from the data connection.

------
malkia
It could be an exciting phone, but from the demo video two or three times
there was tearing/slugging happening while using it. Also one or two times it
was not responsive to the user touch.

~~~
bastawhiz
The demo you're seeing is running a version of Firefox OS based on Firefox 18,
which is quite old now. Soon, version 1.1 will be released which will include
some optimizations to the front end and help improve performance. By the end
of the year, though, you can expect an OTA update to be released ("B2G 1.2")
which is based on Firefox 26 (the current equivalent of Firefox Nightly). The
performance improvements you'll see will be very noticeable.

~~~
rimantas

      > The performance improvements you'll see will be very
      > noticeable.
    

What makes you tink so?

~~~
bastawhiz
The version of FXOS that's presently shipping has a lot of rough edges. The
B2G 26 branch includes all of the changes made between Firefox 18 and Firefox
26, many of which are performance related. Notably, JS performance is going to
shoot up (new Spidermonkey goodness), SVG performance is going to get a boost
(better hardware acceleration, better caching), and lots of general
optimizations are going to land.

I'd like to think of the current FXOS builds as the Android 1.6 of the
product, and the forthcoming versions as the Android 2.2/2.3s of the product.

------
xenophonf
Am I the only one looking at the $80 price for an unlocked smartphone and
going ZOMGWTFBBQ? I mean, what's the hitch?

------
asselinpaul
Anyone in London looking for one? I may have a free one email me with your
intentions.

~~~
orestmayski
Can't see your email on your page, but I've been interested in getting my
hands on one since hacked.io. Want to see what webapps I can hack together for
it. My email is orestmayski@yandex.com if you offer still stands.

Thanks :)

------
reirob
It will be available only in US and UK ebay stores :(

------
mmanfrin

      Firefox OS smartphones literally change and transform with the user to meet their needs at any moment.
    

literally

